# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Bloomberg - Xe hơi và máy thở Vingroup sẽ thay đổi cách thế giới nghĩ về Việt Nam

## phuong_hanh3112

*Từ ô tô đến máy thở, tỷ phú Phạm Nhật Vượng đều đặt vào đó tham vọng đưa Vingroup và Việt Nam lên tầm thế giới.*

_Mới đây ông Phạm Nhật Vượng - tỷ phú giàu nhất Việt Nam đã có bài phỏng vấn với tờ Bloomberg. Ở đó ông chia sẻ rất nhiều điều về tham vọng lớn lao vươn tầm thế giới của mình với các sản phẩm mà công ty đang tham gia sản xuất gồm cả ô tô và máy thở._ 




[hr]
 Đến thời điểm này, Việt Nam đã phần nào chiến thắng được dịch Covid-19. Quốc gia này chỉ ghi nhận 332 ca mắc và không có trường hợp tử vong. Tuy nhiên, trả lời từ trụ sở chính công ty ở Hà Nội, tỷ phú Phạm Nhật Vượng - chủ tịch tập đoàn Vingroup chia sẻ về tầm nhìn vượt xa biên giới của mình. Tháng 4, người đàn ông giàu nhất Việt Nam đã quan sát thận trọng toàn bộ đế chế của mình và đưa ra một quyết định. Ông sẽ cho sản xuất máy thở!

 Trong khoảng thời gian tồi tệ nhất của dịch Covid-19, virus corona tấn công vào phổi bệnh nhân và máy thở chính là thứ có thể cứu họ giữa ranh giới của sự sống và cái chết. Theo một ước tính, những bệnh viện trên thế giới có thể sử dụng thêm 800.000 máy thở khác.

 Việc thiếu máy thở là vấn đề cấp bách ở những quốc gia đang phát triển như Nam Sudan là một ví dụ, họ chỉ có 4 máy thở cho lượng dân số 12 triệu người. Nhưng các nước giàu cũng chứng kiến tình trạng tương tự. Sau khi nhận được báo cáo về việc thiếu hụt ở các bệnh viện tại New York, Tổng thống Donald Trump đã kêu gọi các nhà sản xuất ô tô và một số công ty Mỹ khác bắt đầu sản xuất thiết bị này, Ford Motor Co. và GE đã hợp tác để giao 50.000 máy thở cho tới ngày 13/7 trong một hợp đồng trị giá 336 triệu USD với chính phủ.
 
 Ông Vượng tin rằng tập đoàn Vingroup của mình có thể làm nhanh hơn với giá rẻ hơn thế. Sử dụng thiết kế mã nguồn mở từ các nhà sản xuất thiết bị như Medtronic, Vingroup đã đệ trình chiếc máy thở đầu tiên để xin giấy phép vào giữa tháng 4. Trong khi công ty đang chờ giấy cấp phép, máy thở đã đang được sản xuất trên dây chuyền.

 Máy thở của Vingroup giá 7.000 USD ở Việt Nam, thấp hơn 30% so với mô hình của Medtronic. Công ty cũng nói rằng họ có thể sản xuất 55.000 máy một tháng ngay khi chính phủ cấp phép và lên kế hoạch xuất khẩu ra bất kỳ đâu trên thế giới có nhu cầu. Vingroup nói họ sẽ tặng hàng nghìn chiếc cho Ukraine và Nga – những nơi ông Vượng từng gắn bó khi mới lập nghiệp.

 "Trong thời gian tới, chúng tôi sẽ tập trung sản xuất nhiều máy thở và làm thật tốt. Chúng tôi muốn góp một tay cùng chính phủ Việt Nam giải quyết một phần vấn đề đại dịch", ông Vượng trả lời phỏng vấn Bloomberg.

 Bản thân Vingroup cũng điều hành nhiều bệnh viện và phòng khám, nhưng việc trở thành một nhà sản xuất thiết bị y tế hoàn toàn chưa được lên kế hoạch trước đó. Tuy nhiên ngay khi đất nước kêu gọi đẩy mạnh nội địa hóa những sản phẩm phức tạp, Vingroup đã ngay lập tức bắt đầu sản xuất ô tô và điện thoại thông minh.

 Sản xuất máy thở chỉ là một phần trong chiến dịch toàn cầu tham vọng hơn rất nhiều của ông Vượng: Bán ô tô Việt Nam cho thế giới. Tháng 12, ông tuyên bố rằng Vinfast – chi nhánh sản xuất ô tô của tập đoàn sẽ phát triển một chiếc xe ô tô điện và xuất khẩu tới Mỹ vào năm 2021. Ông Vượng đã lấy tiền túi 2 tỷ USD để biến tham vọng này thành hiện thực.

 "Có rất ít công ty làm được như Vingroup, tham vọng của họ rất đáng kinh ngạc"



 Dù người Mỹ có thể sẽ vẫn hoài nghi về chiếc xe ô tô của Việt Nam nhưng máy thở thì khác. Những quốc gia đang phải chống chọi với virus không thể từ chối sản phẩm này. "Bài học chúng tôi học được từ khủng hoảng là luôn luôn có rất nhiều cơ hội. Chúng ta phải đưa ra các lựa chọn đúng và hành động thật nhanh chóng".

 Trong suốt 2 thập kỷ qua, Việt Nam đã trở thành một trong những nền kinh tế đang phát triển nhanh nhất thế giới. Thu nhập bình quân đã tăng hơn 6 lần và trước đại dịch, ông Vượng đã tin rằng phải xây dựng công ty đủ nhanh để kịp với sự phát triển tầng lớp trung lưu của đất nước. Hiện nay, Vingroup đang tham gia nhiều lĩnh vực, chăm sóc khách hàng từ khi còn bé thơ đến khi già yếu.

 Một đứa trẻ có thể được sinh ra tại bệnh viện Vinmec, lớn lên trong những căn nhà Vinhome, học ở Vinschool và vào đại học VinUniversity. Một gia đình có thể đi xe Vinfast và nghỉ dưỡng ở Vinpearl Trong cuộc sống hàng ngày, họ có thể trò chuyện qua những chiếc điện thoại Vinsmart và mua sắm ở trung tâm thương mại Vincom.
 
 Điều ông Vượng mong muốn là có được sự nhận diện quốc tế, đặc biệt là ở Mỹ - nền kinh tế lớn nhất thế giới và cạnh tranh nhất. "Rất nhiều người Mỹ vẫn cho rằng Việt Nam là quốc gia nghèo và không có những sản phẩm công nghệ cao". Sự giới thiệu ra toàn cầu thành công của các sản phẩm của Vingroup như xe ô tô hay máy thở có thể thay đổi cách thế giới nhìn Việt Nam.

 "Sứ mệnh và trách nhiệm của chúng tôi là phát triển thương hiệu Việt Nam với danh tiếng mang tầm thế giới".

 Máy thở có thể chứng minh một sự giới thiệu mang tầm chiến lược tới thị trường toàn cầu. Nếu Vingroup có thể sản xuất đúng như quy mô ông Vượng nói, họ sẽ giải quyết được sự thiếu hụt trên toàn cầu, tận dụng thương hiệu Medtronic như một nhà sản xuất thiết bị y tế có lịch sử. Và nếu máy thở tốt, Vingroup sẽ chứng minh được khả năng bàn giao được một thiết bị phức tạp, đáng tin cậy và có khả năng cứu sống một người.

 Công ty đã thiết lập dây chuyền sản xuất máy thở đầu tiên trong vòng chưa đầy 1 tháng, thu gọn 3 dây chuyển trong nhà máy sản xuất điện thoại thông minh mới 7 tháng tuổi của mình. Các kỹ sư ở Vinfast sẽ thiết kế và người đại diện tử Medtronic tư vấn cho công nhân.

 "Có rất ít công ty trên thế giới làm được như vậy. Tham vọng của họ rất đáng kinh ngạc. Đây có thể là một chiến thắng lớn để biến Việt Nam thành người chơi toàn cầu", Mark Mobius – nhà sáng lập Mobius Capital Partner – đơn vị đầu tư vào Việt Nam trong suốt thập kỷ qua nói.

 Tham vọng mở rộng ra toàn cầu của ông Vượng càng được nhấn mạnh thời gian gần đây. Vingroup vẫn tuyển hàng trăm kỹ sư mở rộng trung tâm nghiên cứu, phát triển ở Australia để phát triển mô hình xe Vinfast mới. Công ty cũng muốn mua lại nhà sản xuất ô tô Australia là Holden.

 "Ông Vượng có tham vọng cực kỳ lớn lao nhưng có đi kèm những sự kiểm tra thực tế", Michael Dunne – CEO công ty tư vấn ZoZo Go nói.
 
 Ông Vượng làm nhớ lại một huyền thoại ngành ô tô Li Shu Fu – Chủ tịch nhà sản xuất ô tô tư nhân lớn nhất Trung Quốc Geely Automotive Holdings. Nổi tiếng khi mua lại Volvo từ Ford năm 2010, Li đã biến công ty của mình trở thành thế lực thống trị ở thị trường ô tô Trung Quốc. Và giống như ông Vượng, Li cũng có tham vọng tiến đến Mỹ.

 Ông Vượng đã nhiều lần dẫn dắt công ty thoát khỏi giai đoạn khó khăn trước đây. Năm 2011, khi lạm phát của Việt Nam lớn nhất khu vực tới 23% và thị trường bất động sản sụp đổ, lợi nhuận ròng của công ty giảm 64% trong năm đó. Họ đã sáp nhập chi nhánh bất động sản và du lịch để hình thành nên Vingroup.

 Hoạt động sáp nhập đã tạo ra hiệu quả. Doanh thu ròng đạt kỷ lục năm 2012 và lợi nhuận đã phục hồi. Kể từ đó, doanh thu đã tăng gấp 17 lần, đạt 130,8 nghìn tỷ đồng (5,6 tỷ USD) vào năm 2019. Năm ngoái, công ty đã tái cấu trúc, bỏ kế hoạch lập hãng hàng không và bán chuỗi bán lẻ Vinmart cũng như mảng nông nghiệp Vineco.
*"Đừng để cuộc đời trôi qua một cách vô nghĩa"*
 "Những mảng kinh doanh hiện tại đều có tiềm năng lớn nhất. Chúng tôi sẽ không thay đổi chiến lược của mình. Nếu suy thoái toàn cầu trở nên trầm trọng, chúng tôi sẽ chỉ điều chỉnh một vài kế hoạch ngắn hạn".

 Vinfast ra đời 3 mẫu xe vào năm ngoái và đã nhận được 17.000 đơn đặt hàng. Tháng 11, họ lên kế hoạch cho ra mắt xe điện đầu tiên tại Los Angeles Auto Show. Vingroup khẳng định kế hoạch xuất khẩu xe điện tới Mỹ vào năm 2021 hoặc 2022 "không hề viển vông".

 Mặc dù vậy, vẫn còn nhiều câu hỏi bỏ ngỏ. Tesla – công ty dẫn đầu nước Mỹ với các dòng xe điện hiện vẫn chưa hề có 1 năm nào có lãi. Nhiều startup xe điện Trung Quốc cũng "trong tình cảnh tương tự. Bạn không chỉ vào thị trường Mỹ và còn phải làm thật nhanh chóng".
 
 Nhưng ông Vượng không sợ rủi ro, "bất kỳ công ty nào cũng có thể sụp đổ". Và với những người nghi ngờ về xe điện, ông Vượng chỉ nói rằng Vinfast từng biến đầm lầy thành nhà máy sản xuất ô tô hiện đại, hầu hết là các dây chuyền tự động và đã giao xe trong suốt 21 tháng qua.

 Bây giờ, nhà máy sản xuất điện thoại được bố trí lại một phần để làm máy thở. Khoảng 70% nguyên vật liệu được nhập ngay tại địa phương và có thể tiếp cận phần lớn chuỗi cung ứng. Chỉ 85 nhân viên đang sản xuất 160 máy thở 1 ngày khi công ty đang chờ được cấp phép cuối cùng sau đó tiến hành sản xuất hàng loạt.

 Ông Vượng nói rằng giá máy thở hiện tại đang thấp hơn giá thành. "Mục tiêu việc sản xuất máy thở là để đóng góp cho xã hội trong hoàn cảnh khó khăn. Chúng tôi không có kế hoạch mở rộng sang lĩnh vực này".

 Ông Vượng từng nói:  "Tôi luôn nói với các đồng nghiệp rằng đừng để cuộc đời trôi qua vô nghĩa. Đừng để đến cuối đời, bạn không có gì đáng để nhớ hay nhắc lại. Sẽ là một cái kết tồi tệ khi cuộc sống của bạn không có thêm bất kỳ giá trị nào".

----------

